# DTM Experience - Neue DTM Sim von SimBin und RaceRoom



## Chemenu (18. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt (bald) endlich wieder ein neues DTM Racing Game / Simulation für den PC! 

Das fertige Spiel soll noch im Q4 2013 erscheinen. Entwickelt wird das ganze von SimBin (GTR 2, GT Legends, Race07, usw.) und der RaceRoom Entertainment AG (zusammen mit SimBin verantwortlich für RaceRoom Racing Experience).

Eine Demo kann hier heruntergeladen werden:
DTM Experience - Your driving game

Eine ausführliche Ankündigung findet man hier auf der offiziellen DTM Seite:
DTM | Echtes DTM-Gefühl für alle: Neues Rennspiel DTM Experience startet


Ich füge hier mal direkt das Video zur Demo ein:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WJNUltwriQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Demo, wird heute noch gestestet.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön, endlich wieder Futter für's Lenkrad. Begeistert mich definitiv mehr als der ganze Formel 1 Zirkus. Außer iRacing (aufgrund monatlicher Kosten und Mehrspieler-Fokus keine Option für mich) und Project C.A.R.S. gibt es ja sonst derzeit nicht viel, was auf dem Kalender steht.


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

ich will nicht sagen das die DTM besser ist als die Formel 1, aber die hat doch schon ein paar vorteile:

Dadurch dass das Feld nur 3 Wägen hat ist viel mehr im Kompletten Feld los und nicht nur auf den vorderen Plätzen und die Plätze sind billiger + man kommt leichter ins Fahrerlager


----------



## Chemenu (18. Oktober 2013)

Grade eben die ersten Runden gedreht. Man kann Testrunden auf dem Hockenheimring absolvieren. Es ist nur eine Strecke und jeweils ein Auto von jeder Marke enthalten. Fahrverhalten fühlt sich ganz gut an, wer die anderen Spiele von SimBin kennt wird sehr schnell zurecht kommen. 

Was mich jedoch wirklich stört sind die Force Feedback Effekte. Die sind, so fühlt es sich zumindest für mich an, nur teilweise vorhanden.
Null Vibration am Lenkrad wenn man über Curbs fährt.
Zweiter Negativpunkt sind die unübersichtlichen und umständlichen Menüs, die bereits in R3E verwendet werden. 
Und dritter Negativpunkt: Die gefahrenen Zeiten werden nicht gespeichert, d.h. beendet man das Spiel und steigt später wieder ein, dann ist die zuvor gefahrene Bestzeit nicht mehr sichtbar. Schlecht natürlich wenn man sich über mehrere Sitzungen hinweg verbessern möchte. Replays gibt es auch nicht, hätte mir sehr gern meine beste Runde nochmal in Ruhe angesehen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass alles bis auf die Menüführung im fertigen Spiel ausgemerzt sein wird.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Es ist ja erst ne Demo, ich bin sicher, dass im fertigen Spiel auch Bestzeiten / Ghostcars gespeichert werden können, oder?


----------



## Chemenu (18. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist ja erst ne Demo, ich bin sicher, dass im fertigen Spiel auch Bestzeiten / Ghostcars gespeichert werden können, oder?


 Ist mir schon klar dass es nur eine Demo ist, deswegen schrieb ich ja:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass alles bis auf die Menüführung im fertigen Spiel ausgemerzt sein wird.




Nur das Force Feedback stört mich. Das sollte auch schon in einer Demo richtig funktionieren, sonst hinterlässt das einfach einen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibt es eine erste Vorschau zu DTM Experience:
DTM Experience (PC) in der Vorschau - GameStar.de

- Keine Boxenstops
- Kein Wetterwechsel
- Kein Safety Car
- Kein Multiplayer

Ich muss sagen, meine Vorfreude ist erst mal dahin...


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Oktober 2013)

Keine Stopps in einer DTM Simulation ist völlig inakzeptabel. Ist schließlich das taktische Salz in der Suppe.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2013)

naja, für mich ist das nicht so schlimm. Als Hobby-Racer fahre ich eh keine ganz langen Rennen, und wenn man dann zB 20 Runden fährt und da nen Pflichtstop macht, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Stop dann rein Taktisch eine Rolle spielen kann. Da verlieren alle Fahrer halt ihre ca 20 Sekunden und ordnen sich danach eh wieder so ein wie vorher.

"in Echt" sieht das anders aus, da kommen aber auch Dinge dazu, die in einer normalen Simulation nicht 1:1 simuliert werden, auch weil es für viele frustrierend wäre - zb so was wie unerwartet schnell abbauende weiche Reifen oder so, und wer "taktisch" rechtzeitig wechselt, fährt schon eine Runde früher direkt 3 Sekunden schneller. 

Bei den F1-Spielen zB fand ich es immer total nervig, weil ich meist maximal 50% der "realen" Distanz fuhr, dass die Reifen dann plötzlich extrem schlecht wurden, weil eine simulierte Runde 2 echten Runden entsprach. Da fährt man an der Boxengasse vorbei, weil die Reifen noch gut sind, und nach ner halben Runde eiert man nur noch rum wie blöde, und das ganze Rennen ist hin.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, für mich ist das nicht so schlimm. Als Hobby-Racer fahre ich eh keine ganz langen Rennen, und wenn man dann zB 20 Runden fährt und da nen Pflichtstop macht, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Stop dann rein Taktisch eine Rolle spielen kann. Da verlieren alle Fahrer halt ihre ca 20 Sekunden und ordnen sich danach eh wieder so ein wie vorher.
> 
> "in Echt" sieht das anders aus, da kommen aber auch Dinge dazu, die in einer normalen Simulation nicht 1:1 simuliert werden, auch weil es für viele frustrierend wäre - zb so was wie unerwartet schnell abbauende weiche Reifen oder so, und wer "taktisch" rechtzeitig wechselt, fährt schon eine Runde früher direkt 3 Sekunden schneller.
> 
> Bei den F1-Spielen zB fand ich es immer total nervig, weil ich meist maximal 50% der "realen" Distanz fuhr, dass die Reifen dann plötzlich extrem schlecht wurden, weil eine simulierte Runde 2 echten Runden entsprach. Da fährt man an der Boxengasse vorbei, weil die Reifen noch gut sind, und nach ner halben Runde eiert man nur noch rum wie blöde, und das ganze Rennen ist hin.



Das sollte trotzdem der Spieler entscheiden dürfen. 
Ich fahr pro Rennen min. 60 Minuten. Bei DTM Rennen würde ich auch 100% fahren, weil da eh 75 Minuten als Maximaldauer für Rennen festgelegt sind. Und sorry, in der DTM ist derzeit ja der Clou dass jeder Fahrer min ein mal den normalen und ein mal den weichen Reifen während einem Rennen einsetzen muss. D.h. eine DTM Sim ohne Boxenstop ist ziemlicher Nonsens.
Und dann fehlen auch noch die Wettereffekte... bisher hatte jedes SimBin Game (ausgenommen R3E) unterschiedliche Witterungsbedingungen. Man hätte hier evtl. lieber auf die alte Engine aus der Race Serie zurückgreifen sollen. Da wäre alles mit drin gewesen, auch Multiplayer und Safety Car. Und die Grafik von Race07 jetzt auch nicht so viel schlechter als die der DTM Demo...

Da kann man echt nur hoffen dass die fehlenden Features nachgereicht werden. Wobei ich da so meine Zweifel habe wenn ich mir die Weiterentwicklung von R3E so ansehe...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das sollte trotzdem der Spieler entscheiden dürfen.


 Der Sinn des Satzes "_naja, für mich ist das nicht so schlimm_." ist Dir wohl nicht ganz klar?   ich hab ja nirgends gesagt "ich verstehe euch nicht" oder "ihr habt Unrecht" oder so, ich hab nur beschrieben, dass und warum es MIR nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2014)

Gibt's hier jemanden der mal Lust auf Online Rennen hätte? Oder auch einfach mal gemeinsame Trainings, paar Runden abspulen. 

Hab gestern zum ersten mal online gespielt und kein Land gesehen. 
Ich hatte schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt und durch die ganzen Updates wurde meine komplette Steuerung über den Haufen geworfen. 
Irgendwie fühlt sich das Lenkrad nun so komisch an, das reagiert bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten viel zu sensibel. Und in Zentralstellung, also genau am Nullpunkt, ist irgendwie ein "Loch". 
Ich weiß nicht wie ich es genauer beschreiben soll. Eine Deadzone ist es jedenfalls nicht, die hab ich auf Null gestellt. Trotzdem stimmt irgendwas nicht.^^
Da muss ich wohl noch etwas mehr herum experimentieren...


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs auch ne Weile nicht mehr angefasst. Habs aber immer mit Gamepad gespielt, ich hatte noch kein lenkrad als es erschien. Jetzt hab ich eins, und habs schon recht gut in Assetto Corsa benutzt. Weiß aber nicht ob ich auf nen MP Bock hätte, das nervt mehr als in jeder anderen Art von Spiel, weil viele Spieler einfach Rücksichtslose Wildsäue sind. Das war jedenfalls in GTR schon immer so.


----------



## McDrake (7. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich habs auch ne Weile nicht mehr angefasst. Habs aber immer mit Gamepad gespielt, ich hatte noch kein lenkrad als es erschien. Jetzt hab ich eins, und habs schon recht gut in Assetto Corsa benutzt. Weiß aber nicht ob ich auf nen MP Bock hätte, das nervt mehr als in jeder anderen Art von Spiel, weil viele Spieler einfach Rücksichtslose Wildsäue sind. Das war jedenfalls in GTR schon immer so.



Die einzigen MP-Racer bei mir waren Forza 2 und GT.
Bei Forza wars oft lustig, wie Leute mit Top-Getunten Autos an den Start gingen und davon zogen... bis zur ersten Kurve...
Dann auf der nächsten Geraden sieht man sie schnell grösser werden im Rückspiegel und einige schaffens dann auch einen zu überholen, 
anstatt direkt ins Heck zu knallen obwohl man gradeaus gefahren ist.
Diejenigen, die überholt haben, überholte man dann wieder bei der nächsten Kurve, weil das Ausdemkiesrausfahren eben Zeit kostet.

Ich konnte davon ausgehen:
Ist das Ziel nach einer langen Geraden = Keine Chance was zu reissen.
Ist das Ziel nach einer schwierigen Passage (eine Kurve ohne Vollgas zähle ich da dazu) = Gute Chance auf einen Podestplatz

Und der Satz, der mir dann immer im Hinterkopf herumschwebte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich habs auch ne Weile nicht mehr angefasst. Habs aber immer mit Gamepad gespielt, ich hatte noch kein lenkrad als es erschien. Jetzt hab ich eins, und habs schon recht gut in Assetto Corsa benutzt. Weiß aber nicht ob ich auf nen MP Bock hätte, das nervt mehr als in jeder anderen Art von Spiel, weil viele Spieler einfach Rücksichtslose Wildsäue sind. Das war jedenfalls in GTR schon immer so.



Ja, die vielen Idioten sind generell ein Problem von Online-Spielen (in allen Genres). Deshalb spiel ich eigentlich auch nie online, war gestern das erste mal bei DTM Exp.
Aber man kann da eben auch normale Mitspieler erwischen, sogar die echten DTM Piloten fahren da ab und zu mit. Hab ich schon in Videos gesehen. 
Gestern war halt absolut nix los auf den Servern, die waren alle fast leer. Zwei Rennen bin ich mit gefahren, jeweils nur 3 oder 4 Starter. Problem ist dass die Rennen (20. Min) irgendwie keiner zu Ende fährt. 
Ich hab das erste Rennen allein beendet (als 1.  ) und das 2. Rennen als 2., von 2.  
Naja, ich denke mal am Wochenende wird auf den Servern mehr los sein. Aber ich wollt halt auch hier mal nachfragen, weil hier weiß ich wenigstens dass im PCG Forum ein paar anständige Racer unterwegs sind. 


@McDrake
Bei den Konsolenspielen ist die Anzahl an Idioten natürlich nochmal um ein vielfaches höher als bei PC-only Simulationen. Ich denke mit Grauen an meine Online-Erfahrungen in Gran Turismo.^^
Ich fand GTR (also die ganze Race Serie) hatte schon eine ganz anständige Community. Und auch bei R3E sind nicht so viele "Kiddies" unterwegs, weil das Basisspiel zwar kostenlos ist, die Inhalte aber nochmal extra Geld kosten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Oktober 2014)

Da ist schon was dran. Je mehr Simulation, je weniger Spacken. Und nat. fahre ich Rennen auch zu ende, mir ist die Position gar nicht so wichtig, eher gut und sauber ins Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2014)

DTM 2014 kommt demnächst.!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRJ0CUwKUFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

